# What are you carrying in the morning?



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is my gear I'll be heading to the woods with in the morning, I've taken a big step back in time this year. The bow is an Osage Selfbow built here in Texas from Texas wood. The Arrows are all Sitka Spruce with two style of Trade Points and two Stone points. I'm really excited and can't wait till morning comes tomorrow.

What are y'all carrying?


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Very very cool setup. 

Besides my bow and release I will have a rangefinder, small LED light, and some granola.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I'll be carrying something a little more modern. Destroyer slinging fmj's with rages


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I will be carrying my butt to work lol.
Good luck guys
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## sir catches alot (Jun 23, 2011)

Hoyt Vectrix. Hands down to your setup,I would starve to death without quick release,peep,carbon arrows, range finder etc.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

slabnabbin said:


> I'll be carrying something a little more modern. Destroyer slinging fmj's with rages


:cheers:


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

sir catches alot said:


> Hoyt Vectrix. Hands down to your setup,I would starve to death without quick release,peep,carbon arrows, range finder etc.


Naw, all it takes is time, practice, and being really hardheaded at times. Anyone can shoot traditional gear if they set their mind to wanting to do it.

Good luck though, we are all brothers/sisters of the bow, no matter what type we use to throw an arrow.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Here is my rig for this season.....................


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Well my little girl wakes up at 5 to eat im willing to bet ill be holding her. 

This year the z7 tactical will have to sit on the back burner .


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

My DXT with Gold tip arrows capped off with 2 bladed rage. My thermo-cell and my Kimber .45.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

I have to get up and go to a strip club at 7 am to fix the LED bottle racks that they shorted out yesterday.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I will be carrying an Evotek bow made in Conroe TX shooting Rage 2" mechanicals...


----------

